# Beekeeping magazines



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I know there are 2 major beekeeping magazines, and I read in a prevous post somewhere, that one of them was kind of more for the backyard hobyist, and the other was a little more scientific. Can someone tell me which is which. Im sure they are both good, but which one do you like best and why?


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I have seen it stated that "American Bee Journal" is more scientific than "Bee Culture". I personally have found that statement to be right x % of the time. The rest of the time, it
is the other way around. Because as soon as I think what I have heard is correct, I see something that makes me think they are equal or the other way around. 
If you can afford it, buy both. If not, try to borrow a used one from a friend. Both companies give a discount for belonging to a bee club. I have found them to be the backbone of my beekeeping learning experience. And I have gone back over the years and re read both several times and have found the info that wasn't too useful to me years ago, has become more useful to me now. My recommendation for these is the same for any subject you wish to excel in: Read, read, read.


----------



## libhart (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree. If you can swing both, do it. You'll learn things from both of them. I'm pretty sure they also give a discount for multi-year subscriptions. These make great ideas for the people that ask, "What would you like Christmas this year?"


----------



## BeeTech (Mar 19, 2012)

Someone described American Bee Journal as the "Newsweek" of beekeeping, and Bee Culture as the "Mother Earth News" of beekeeping. They said it just depends on what your tastes are. In the interest of full disclosure, they are someone who is regularly published in ABJ.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Has anyone order the digital subscription for American Bee Journal? Thinking of going paperless if it works with well with an Ipad.


----------



## RedDave (Apr 5, 2010)

I previously tried digital Bee Culture and just signed up for it again. It looks pretty good and now won't have to decide what to do with stacks of mags!
Dave


----------



## JRH (Dec 30, 2010)

American Bee Journal is one of the worst magazines published in the USA. The first 24 or so pages are taken up with forklift ads, news of upcoming or past meetings of bee clubs in many states, obituaries of local beekeepers (I am not kidding), and honey prices in places like Sri Lanka and Vietnam. I consider myself lucky if I find even one article that's relevant to the nuts and bolts of beekeeping.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I subscribe to both magazines and it is a great day when they both arrive in the mailbox at the same time!


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I looked at Bee Culture e-version and you can view it on an iPad, but you would need to be online. I would rather have something that I could download like an e-book or PDF to read offline. I don't know if American Bee Journal is that way or not. I have to agree with some of the critique of ABJ. I'll never own a forklift and don't plan on being in Asia anytime soon. It would seem that with the high degree of advertising in ABJ they could give it out for free. Kind of like beesource!


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I actually just went to the app store on my iPad and American Bee Journal is available on the app store for free. I installed it and from there it allows you to purchase 3 months at a time for $3.99 and it automatically renews until you cancel. Has anyone else subscribed to the iPad version? Is it worth $16 a year?


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

As a hobbist i have had both MAGS. for 2 years and i can tell ya save your money you can learn everything you need out of a few good books and the internet the MAG'S are the same old thing time after time but on a Commercial side there is some useable stuff i go with internet and books and hands on if ya want to be a hobbyist beekeeper.
The PRACTICAL BEEKEEPER now there's some money well spent.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Ha! I thought I was on the wrong forum when I saw that Glock had both mags!


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

GLOCK said:


> As a hobbist i have had both MAGS. for 2 years and i can tell ya save your money you can learn everything you need out of a few good books and the internet the MAG'S are the same old thing time after time but on a Commercial side there is some useable stuff i go with internet and books and hands on if ya want to be a hobbyist beekeeper.
> The PRACTICAL BEEKEEPER now there's some money well spent.


While I can't disagree with your experiences, I will disagree with the static nature of books as opposed to dynamic nature of magazines. There is some wonderful material in books, written out of years of practical work with bees. In the magazines I look for the refreshers of the classical texts on bees as well as the thoughts and opinions of people doing research now. And I like looking at the ads, and the soft features about people keeping bees and processing/selling honey. The magazines shouldn't be the source of all your information. But they do make up an important component of continuing education. Same goes for BeeSource and the other forums, mailing lists, clubs, conferences, etc.


----------



## libhart (Apr 22, 2010)

Good point Andrew. Don't look at these magazines as a way to "learn beekeeping". They just don't provide that. But they'll help keep you current and give you new ideas.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Kind of like this site!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I currently get both magazines and usually find at least one thing I like in each edition, but I did quit getting them back in the 80s when I decided they were just making me want to buy things I didn't need. I have a lot of the old editions. I have the complete 1885 ABJ (I think that's the year, but I'm not at my desk to look up and read it). The interesting thing is it reminds me much more of these forums. A lot of articles on how to do things with very little cost and how to do things yourself. The magazines seem to have lost that. For the last half century it seems they keep telling you to buy things instead. Buy queens. Buy foundation. Buy equipment...


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

shannonswyatt said:


> Ha! I thought I was on the wrong forum when I saw that Glock had both mags!


Boy aren't you the witty one?


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

As I read these posts, I'm wondering how long it will take for the 'Internet', with all its iterations, to make these mags redundant and they will stop publishing.


----------

